# Reel to Bedknife Adjustment Questions



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

I've searched the forum, and have been unable find a direct answer to this question. I'm a newbie at this, so be gentle 

I recently took my Tru-Cut C-27 to the place I purchased it for sharpening. When I got it back, it is really loud when I engage the reel. It is somewhat hard to turn with one finger, and it seems to me it is too tight. I called the service station that sharpened it, and they said it was normal. Does anyone have some general guidance on how loud it should or shouldn't be? Or how hard it should be to turn with your finger? I assume if it is too tight, it would cause some warping?

I'm leaning toward using the other advice on the forum to loosen the bed knife and slowly tighten it until it just barely cuts paper. Like trial and error.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Based on your description, it sounds too tight to me.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

RangersFC said:


> I'm leaning toward using the other advice on the forum to loosen the bed knife and slowly tighten it until it just barely cuts paper. Like trial and error.


Doesn't work like that on a TruCut. You have to adjust the reel to bedknife and not bedknife to reel like a greens mower.


----------



## RangersFC (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, sorry. I misspoke. I meant to say loosen the reel. I don't have the guts to mess with the bed knife


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

RangersFC said:


> ... they said it was normal.


The correct amount of contact is like politics: opinion.

The more contact, the more precise the cut, and the higher the wear. So your philosophy ultimately comes out. If you had no contact, but the clearance was less than the thickness of a blade of grass, I think you would get a great cut and a very good serviceable life of the reel and bedknife.

As the reel/bedknife interface begins to need service, the clippings (and the turf) are frayed. If allowed to get really bad, the turf will take a yellowish tint.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

john deere recommends .001 clearance between the reel and bed knife and to use a feeler gauge to measure (i know yours isn't a john deere). My buddy who was the head mechanic for a golf course said you should be able to slide paper between the blade and reel, but it should still cut the paper when its put in perpendicularly. if that info helps you at all.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If paper fits in between reel and bedknife that is zero contact. That set up can work if you have access to a spin grinder and you are mowing Bent greens. On home and landscape lawns, a relief ground edge and not being able to fit paper but still being able to move the reel with finger pressure seems to work better.


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

1) what does your grass look like when it's cut?

2) my trucut seems to be in the middle. The reel isn't easy to spin, but not too difficult either. It does take some strength to spin it (more than one finger). It passes the paper test, but paper will eventually stop the reel if I don't spin it hard enough. When I got mine back from it's spin grind, the mechanic had it adjusted tight like you're saying. It was loud. But after a few uses it quieted some, but still cuts paper and grass.

3) if you're new, I would highly recommend you keep it as is and NOT mess with it. I have not met or read of a trucut owner who LOVED the adjustment process of these machines. The bolt order, special spanner wrench, etc drives all of us crazy. It took me hours of experimenting and playing with the adjustments until I found the "right way" to adjust the reel to bedknife. You have to hold your tongue juussst right. Not being mechanically inclined, it was brutal. All that to say, if it's new and it cuts grass, don't mess with it unless you have to enter the learning curve.


----------

